# Sam-sco.



## ftwelder (Jul 25, 2010)

A fella dropped by the shop last week with this bike for $100.00. I snapped a few pics and learned a few things about the brand and who built it. This unit seems to be a bit more primitive that some of the examples I viewed.  The seat stay top is broken at the tube cluster and is an easy fix (I weld stuff) . I rode it around a bit, it was well lubed and rides like a champ.  

The owner, a young man thought the bike was from the '50's, my guess is 20's. The Schwartz lineage is interesting. I have some pretty old bikes but nothing from the 20's. 

Can you help me give this this machine a birthday?  

Thanks in advance. Frank


----------



## sam (Jul 25, 2010)

Balloon tires date it 34 or newer


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 25, 2010)

..interested,
the base is a Rollfast, Samsco bought them from Rollfast to put there own brand on them.
I have a Samsco but different frame, i thinkg this one is from the early '30 but i could be wrong, but that is my guess.
overall the bike look nice, be proud of it!


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 25, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## yewhi (Jul 25, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, What are the rods extending from the Handlebars down to the hudset for?  Is that a paper boy thing?

Great bike.  I love those DP Harris chain rings.


----------



## ftwelder (Jul 25, 2010)

yewhi said:


> Just out of curiousity, What are the rods extending from the Handlebars down to the hudset for?  Is that a paper boy thing?
> 
> Great bike.  I love those DP Harris chain rings.




Thanks, 'just my guess but that mono-plate crown has to be flexy. Ill bet the rods were an upgrade. I enjoy seeing mechanical parts and engineering solutions as they happened in history. I examined a Dunlop fork a while ago and that was pretty cool.  This is a new item at my address so I really don't know anything about it as of yet. It has been ridden on a regular basis "for as long as anyone can remember".


----------

